# Nets vs. Knicks



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Whoever people are True Nets, and knicks fans, they will keep this thread going. Who will be better this season, why, and who will be the MVP(s) on the teams?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets will be better than the New York Knicks this upcoming season.. I feel that at the PG spot Jason Kidd is probably the best in the league, if not one of the best.. I heard Jamal Crawford might be playing the PG spot? That would be interesting.. Because Vince Carter has the height advantage over Stephon Marbury and Jamal Crawford has the height advantage over Jason Kidd.. Vince Carter is just amazing him against Marbury there really is no way Marbury can beat Vince unless Marbury hits the lanes quick and drives for the baskets... Richard Jefferson > Quentin Richardson because Richard Jefferson has been working I feel much more harder/tougher than Richardson and he will prove that during the season... Richard Jefferson's shot improved drastically.. Quentin Richardson shoots way too many 3-pointers and he needs to make a bunch more to be cosidered a legitimate 3-point candidate... Marc Jackson or Jason Collins: Collins will provide a solid body to contest big men's shots and box out to get rebounds just like Marc Jackson... Like I said on the New Jersey Nets board.. I would use Marc Jackson for offensive purposes/reasons and Jason Collins for defensive purposes/reasons... Eddy Curry: I really want to see what he is going to be capable of doing this upcoming season, I do not know how much the irregular heartbeat will affect Eddy Curry but I feel it will take a portion out of his game... Curry has something to prove throughout the NBA... and Nenad Krstic: in my opinion, the most well developed individual player I have seen, Nenad has developed since his first season with the New Jersey Nets... His first season with the New Jersey Nets he knew barely how to speak the American language because he was a native of Serbia-Montenegro... and he adapted in an environment which he grew into and developed gradually... Nenad will be one of the best centers in the league in about 5-10 years... :clap: Channing Frye: I want to see what this star out of Arizona is capable of, I did not get a chance to catch many games including Channing Frye playing for Arizona but I heard he is capable of doing good things.. 

The player that I am most worried about on that team is Nate Robinson: I caught a glimpse of him in the Summer League and he absolutely took out all of his competition.. He looks like a really good player.. I want to see what he brings to the table for the New York Knicks...

The MVP's of the New Jersey Nets: Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson (all members of the New Jersey Net trio)

The MVP's of the New York Knicks: Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I think that the post that just took me a good 10 minutes to type deserves a rep... :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I think that the post that just took me a good 10 minutes to type deserves a rep... :biggrin: :cheers:


I can't rep you I have to wait and rep more folks first. :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

to argue against that guys post.....get ready for another long *** post

KNICKS > NETS

YES! omg.

...................


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Honestly, everyone will and should say the knicks basically because in the past the nets have dominated us, well I wouldn't say dominate but they've been consistent against us and won(I'm not using the playoff sweep to really mean anything because it was basically Marbury vs NJ nets, Houston was out/No crawford/Tim Thomas was injured etc). 

What I'm getting into is that people are basing there opinions and predictions on the past. Some hate is there but mostly using what they've seen previously. Vince Carter being the great player he is, Jason Kidd as "the best point guard in the NBA" though I care to differ and RJ being a nice compliementary player, though he isn't an allstar as some here care to believe, especially without Kidd(look at his FG% the start of the season, it doesn't matter if you avg 25ppg if your putting up 20-30 shots a game). 

The trio NJ has is good and Kristic is a good player, I think the knicks are a better team than the nets, some people would say your a homer but they're basing their opinions on seeing the knicks LAST season and they're unproven. They remember the last second games where we lost, the game winners on us from players like Scott ****** Padgett. The inconsistency from the players and staff. 

Just some things I want to press on, we weren't that bad of a team last season. We lost A LOT of close games by 10 pts or less I think, we had a coaching change mid season, teams don't usually overcome that. Especially bad teams, good teams can overcome injuries(Indiana) and coaching changes(Denver) but bad teams can't do that. We had injuries to our scorers(Crawford, Tim, Houston, etc) and something that we didn't expect was Tim Thomas be it emotional problems or whatever be virtually non-existant from the start of the season, we expected atleast 15ppg from him because after him we had no scoring besides the backcourt. With him not showing up it clearly limited our offensive production with variety, you stop marbury and crawford and you stop the knicks. I mean remember in December we were leading the Atlantic division in wins and all was peachy then january hit. I don't know if anyone can research this but how many teams in the last 50 years with a winning record had a losing streak as bad as the knicks did in january. Don't put blame to Marbury's comments thats he's the best point guard in the NBA. A reporter asked him a question in regards to whos the best and he said himself, no humility involved he was just being a man, some people don't like that but in your craft you have to have confidence in what you do, if I was a garbage man I would say I'm the best damn sanitation engineer in the tri-state. Lot of factors happened to us during that 82 game season and towards the end maybe some games were tanked and maybe they weren't just stating just facts and opinions I have developed. 

I will say that this is a completely different team than before, you can atleast agree with me on that. New coach and coaching staff, new players and new attitude. 

So I'm not going to make predictions and just say wait till the season and see how good the team is, coaching makes a big difference. Look at Notre Dame in football and how much better they are, look at the Denver Nuggets and when George Karl took over how much better they played. This is a new era, you see the before and not the present, you see knicks and think of what has happened and not what has started.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Honestly, everyone will and should say the knicks basically because in the past the nets have dominated us, well I wouldn't say dominate but they've been consistent against us and won(I'm not using the playoff sweep to really mean anything because it was basically Marbury vs NJ nets, Houston was out/No crawford/Tim Thomas was injured etc).
> 
> What I'm getting into is that people are basing there opinions and predictions on the past. Some hate is there but mostly using what they've seen previously. Vince Carter being the great player he is, Jason Kidd as "the best point guard in the NBA" though I care to differ and RJ being a nice compliementary player, though he isn't an allstar as some here care to believe, especially without Kidd(look at his FG% the start of the season, it doesn't matter if you avg 25ppg if your putting up 20-30 shots a game).
> 
> ...


id disagree w/ some parts of ur post.
first, nets r better this season but its not impossible 4 knicks to beat them.
second, i can understand why u might think kidd isnt the best pg in the league.i believe he can be next season like in other seasons, but if nash can continue his play, kidd and nash will be fighting for the number 1 pg in the league today.
third,RJ can be a allstar this season, but it will be difficult due to the competition.RJ's fg % was low b/c he was the only option on offense.the nets really had no other guy to bring offense to the table in the beginning since kidd was out.and i really did not trust collins or eric williams to be great offensive players lol.
things i agree with:
knicks r a different team and much better than last season.imo
they can surprise, but only if chem and injuries work for them.
i dont blame marbury for the losin streak either, something else was goin on back then i believe.they were doin so well until january.

head to head matchups
kidd>robinson/jc==kidd is a pure pg that will want to run the break w/ his new, fresh wingmen.jc, i dont trust him at decision makin.he jacked up to many wild shots, hopefully brown will fix that or improve his decision makin.nate needs to prove that height doesnt matter at ther pg spot, and the nets will probably vaughn on him since both r pretty quick.
vc/marbury===i couldnt decide b/c their heights r different(a lot different)marbury wont be able to guard vc(then again, who on the knicks did last season?), and vc cannot guard marbury(no one else on the nets can either).both players will get their numbers/stats.
RJ>QRICH===RJ keeps on improvin every season, and imo, he has more talent than Q.both can dunk, but RJ is stronger and is faster than Q.if marbury can get Q open for 3, then the nets will be in trouble.samething sort of goes for knicks.if RJ gets his way,knicks r in trouble.


Collins<rose/frye===collins is good defensively, but rose is better than him in every damn way.frye, if can live upto some of his potential this season, then i believe he wins too.



krstic=curry===both r good scorers in the low post, but both hav the same problem=rebounding.even tho krstic avg more rebounds, hes not that aggresive on the boards, neither is curry.both will be avgeraging similar numbers this season.

nets bench=knicks bench
nets:vaughn, jackson,jeff,zoran,murray,wright,padgett,cliff,..forgot the rest....
knicks:ariza,lee,james,JC?,robinson?--im not sure about those two(if they r startin or bein benched),AD?-is he comin to ny?,forgot rest...
both r pretty even,and both r better than decent imo.ariza should continue his good play, and jeff will provide a spark and lead the nets bench/lineup when he plays.


nets wins in 4game series 3-1.i think the big 3 runnin the break will be key to the nets success.
key to knicks success:marbury's play at sg positon and how he adjusts to it, and development of rooks.


*im sorry that i couldnt remember benches.*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> id disagree w/ some parts of ur post.
> first, nets r better this season but its not impossible 4 knicks to beat them.
> second, i can understand why u might think kidd isnt the best pg in the league.i believe he can be next season like in other seasons, but if nash can continue his play, kidd and nash will be fighting for the number 1 pg in the league today.
> third,RJ can be a allstar this season, but it will be difficult due to the competition.RJ's fg % was low b/c he was the only option on offense.the nets really had no other guy to bring offense to the table in the beginning since kidd was out.and i really did not trust collins or eric williams to be great offensive players lol.
> ...


oops forgot pf matchup:*Collins* 
i think collins is not as good as frye or rose.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

o and the mvps r ....
nets:kidd, vc, RJ(duh)
knicks:marbury,Qrich,curry.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Honestly, everyone will and should say the knicks basically because in the past the nets have dominated us, well I wouldn't say dominate but they've been consistent against us and won(I'm not using the playoff sweep to really mean anything because it was basically Marbury vs NJ nets, Houston was out/No crawford/Tim Thomas was injured etc).
> 
> What I'm getting into is that people are basing there opinions and predictions on the past. Some hate is there but mostly using what they've seen previously. Vince Carter being the great player he is, Jason Kidd as "the best point guard in the NBA" though I care to differ and RJ being a nice compliementary player, though he isn't an allstar as some here care to believe, especially without Kidd(look at his FG% the start of the season, it doesn't matter if you avg 25ppg if your putting up 20-30 shots a game).
> 
> ...


you gave not one valid reason to why the knicks are better. IT was just endless rambling about how all the games you lost were close. If the knicks didnt have the discipline to win close games, that would be their fault making them a BAD TEAM. Besides the additions of Eddy Curry at Power Forward, Nate Robinson at Point Guard, and Larry Brown (whose system does not work with any player on your team, not one!) this Knicks team has not changed drastically from last season. You still have marbury and crawford, who kill team chemistry, and lost Sweetney and Kurt Thomas (far superior combination then Curry and James because Sweetney and KT can rebound and play excellent defense).


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

dooch and inuyasha a repped 

3 simple words

NETS ARE BETTER!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> dooch and inuyasha a repped
> 
> 3 simple words
> 
> *NETS ARE BETTER*!


Absolutely correct.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> dooch and inuyasha a repped
> 
> 3 simple words
> 
> NETS ARE BETTER!


If you can't provide any insight to the discussion....adding 3 simple words won't help this thread. Unlike you, Dooch and inuyasha actually took the time and evaluate the team and broke down why they feel the nets are better. Unfortunately the majority of Knick fans don't agree. Leave praising your team on your Nets board, don't pollute the orange and blue with that nonsense.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> to argue against that guys post.....get ready for another long *** post
> 
> KNICKS > NETS
> 
> ...


why dont you get on this kids case, hmmm kitty?? he doesn't support any points. I say this is more evidence that Knicks fans are irrational.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> you gave not one valid reason to why the knicks are better. IT was just endless rambling about how all the games you lost were close. If the knicks didnt have the discipline to win close games, that would be their fault making them a BAD TEAM. Besides the additions of Eddy Curry at Power Forward, Nate Robinson at Point Guard, and Larry Brown (whose system does not work with any player on your team, not one!) this Knicks team has not changed drastically from last season. You still have marbury and crawford, who kill team chemistry, and lost Sweetney and Kurt Thomas (far superior combination then Curry and James because Sweetney and KT can rebound and play excellent defense).


Do you read what you type? The team hasn't changed drastically from last season? Do you even look at our roster? Eddy Curry is a center and a true one at that not some perimeter shooting center like Nenad Kristic. Curry will eat your weak frontcourt up like fried chicken. Sweetney and Kurt Thomas are better than Jerome James and Eddy Curry? :jawdrop: Kurt Thomas was basically Kristic, a perimeter shooting forward and Sweetney has some talent but he is undersized and has bad defense which is the reason why he couldn't get playing time.

Those last season mistakes are gone now that we have the best coach in the nba now named Larry Brown. Your little red headed, Chucky looking of a coach Lawrence Frank can't run circles around our coach. The Nets have an injury prone team which are your stars, Richard Jefferson was exposed when Jason Kidd was out shooting barely 41%. I like vince carter, he carried ya'll last season, just wait till Half-Man, Half A Season shows up again.

To the other guy who says the bench are equal.









Your bench sucks, you have one of the worst benches in the league, only decent backup you have is jeff mcinnis and he's having back problems already, how is he gonna spell Jason Kidd? Can anyone besides a nets fan name any player on the nets bench without looking it up? From 1-10 our players can produce, yours can't. Marbury is playing the 1 so eliminate the SG posts, Larry played around with it but Marbury will be playing the point.

Marbury Kidd =Marbury will score on him and Kidd will probably pass more
Crawford Carter=Crawford avg around 25 a game against the nets, Carter will put up high #
Richardson Jefferson=If Richardson starts, both play lazy defense, I see Ariza starting though
Frye Collins=Frye already is a better scorer then him
Curry Kristic=Curry will crunch and munch on the euro


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

cause my post was obviously a joke...that guy was jus rubbing it in..

THINK

and please, how is Krstic = Eddy Curry??? thats rediculous... Curry is a much better scorer then Nenad in the post, and eddy didnt get set up as well as krstic does in jersey


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The knicks are just as talented and significantly deeper this year. I believe the games between the two teams will be very close this year due to this reason and many more.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Knicks 44-38
Nets 47-35

Marbury vs Kidd=Marbury:better scorer and a good passer. Kidd:better passer and rebounder.Kidd is better.

Crawford vs Carter=Crawford:better at the 3 ball and maybe shooting. Carter:better at dunking and driving the lane.both are crappy passers.Carter is better.

Richardson vs Jefferson=Richardson:better shooter. Jefferson:better dunker and going into the lane.Jefferson is better. 

Curry vs Collins=Curry:better at offense but not really on D. Collins:better at Defense but no Offense.Curry is too powerful down low.Curry is better.

James vs Krstic=James: all D but showed some offense in the playoffs. Krstic is better at Offense but not D.James will swat the crap outta him and Nenad cant stop 7-1 280lbs.James better at D Krstic better at O.will play equally against eachother.

IDK what the lineups are but thats what im using


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> why dont you get on this kids case, hmmm kitty?? he doesn't support any points. I say this is more evidence that Knicks fans are irrational.


No it's evidence that Penny was making a point, that found that previous post was way off base, which favored the Nets. See center position. 

In the future stay on topic.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Do you read what you type?* The team hasn't changed drastically from last season? Do you even look at our roster?* *Eddy Curry is a center and a true one at that not some perimeter shooting center like Nenad Kristic*. *Curry will eat your weak frontcourt up like fried chicken.* Sweetney and Kurt Thomas are better than Jerome James and Eddy Curry? :jawdrop: Kurt Thomas was basically Kristic, a perimeter shooting forward and Sweetney has some talent but he is undersized and has bad defense which is the reason why he couldn't get playing time.
> 
> Those last season mistakes are gone now that we have the best coach in the nba now named Larry Brown.* Your little red headed, Chucky looking of a coach Lawrence Frank can't run circles around our coach. The Nets have an injury prone team which are your stars, Richard Jefferson was exposed when Jason Kidd was out shooting barely 41%. I like vince carter, he carried ya'll last season, just wait till Half-Man, Half A Season shows up again*.
> 
> ...


Oh the pain, this is going to be a LONG post.

1. Did you look at our roster? Our roster has changed as well. But you obviously didn't because Krstic does more than just shoot. Plus, frontcourt has gotten much better, but I'll touch on that later. Plus, Curry can't have fried chicken, his heart remember? :biggrin: 

2. Lawrence Frank is the best young coach in the league. Nobody out works him, and not many coaches are bigger X's and O's guys than Lawrence Frank. Plus, he knows that the NBA is a player's league, something Isiah Thomas and the New York Media fail to realize. Don't get me wrong, LB is one of the best, but Lawrence Frank is NO pushover whatsoever. 

3. Lol, our bench sucks? I can name some players, here goes. 

1. Jeff McInnis- your backup PG is a rookie. Jeff McInnis is a proven NBA player with veteran experience, and has proven he can start in this league, and that back problems is nothing more than a sprain. I have chronic back pain, I know what he's going through, and what I go through is worse than what he is going through.
2. Marc Jackson-VC compared him to Charles Oakley, who VC played with in Toronto. Another proven NBA player with veteran experienced who averaged 12 and 5 rebounds. He takes up space and fortifies the front court, plus a great locker room presence. 
3. Linton Johnson III- 6-8 guy who could definetly suprise. Even Charley Rosen, the Net hater, said he's going to be good. RealGM said he could be starting PF, while I don't go that far, he will be good. 
4. Lamond Murray, veteran who can shoot, looking for a fresh start, and gets one here. 
5. Scott Padgett- http://www.nba.com/games/20050121/HOUNYK/recap.html 
6. Zoran Plannic- You guys want to talk about how he stinks? He's played fewer than 16 minutes per season in his career. This is his year to show everyone his talent. 
7. Clifford Robinson-Can't do the things he did early in his career, but he can defend and shoot. Plus, is a big veteran presence. 
8. Jacque Vaughn- Started some games last year, was very servicable off the bench, played with Kidd at times last year. 
9. Antoine Wright-A steal, underrated, can shoot, great athleticism, sort of like Ariza. 
I would hardly say our bench sucks, that's why everyone says that we are deeper than ever. But they can't be ALL WRONG can they? 

You want to compare the starters? Ok

Kidd > Marbury- Kidd is a better passer, floor leader, playmaker, and rebounder. Marbury can score, but he's not the PG that Kidd is. 
Carter > Crawford- Carter dominated the second half of the season. And you only wish he could turn out to be a cancer, that's your only hope.
Jefferson = Qrich- I like this matchup, both are good athletes, both can score, it should be a great matchup. 
Collins > Frye- OH MY GOD!!! HE'S PICKING COLLINS OVER FRYE!! You damn right I am. Sure, Frye's a better scorer, but can he defend like Collins can? I don't know, he's a rookie, we'll find out though. Hasn't even played a game yet, this pick is based solely on potental, not on proven game experience. 
Krstic < Curry- Curry's the better player right now, but Krstic averged 18 and 8 in the playoffs as a rookie! I think Krstic might just be the better player when it is all said and done. 

Go ahead and scrutinize my post, but don't say our bench sucks and Larry will "run circles" around Frank, it's a players league, not a coaches.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Marbury vs Kidd=KIDD.........Kidd is better if able to stay healthy

Crawford vs Carter=.CARTER...........Crawford is dump

Richardson vs Jefferson=.JEFFERSON........Jefferson is better if able get the ball from carter

Curry vs Collins=CURRY.........Curry is better if managing to stay alive for 48 minutes

James vs Krstic=KRSTIC..........james has got Tim Thomas syndrome and will revert to his usual rubbish.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

LOL, you call that a good bench!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Do you read what you type? The team hasn't changed drastically from last season? Do you even look at our roster? Eddy Curry is a center and a true one at that not some perimeter shooting center like Nenad Kristic. Curry will eat your weak frontcourt up like fried chicken. Sweetney and Kurt Thomas are better than Jerome James and Eddy Curry? :jawdrop: Kurt Thomas was basically Kristic, a perimeter shooting forward and Sweetney has some talent but he is undersized and has bad defense which is the reason why he couldn't get playing time.
> 
> Those last season mistakes are gone now that we have the best coach in the nba now named Larry Brown. Your little red headed, Chucky looking of a coach Lawrence Frank can't run circles around our coach. The Nets have an injury prone team which are your stars, Richard Jefferson was exposed when Jason Kidd was out shooting barely 41%. I like vince carter, he carried ya'll last season, just wait till Half-Man, Half A Season shows up again.
> 
> ...


ok first, our bench does not suck, the nets have shooters all over the bench(murray,padgett, cliff,jeff,and possibly wright and zoran).also, dont forget that big they hav on the bench, oh and his name is jackson.ive seen him play last season on the sixers,and he was pretty good at scorin and the ft line.
u cant really say ur bench is better b/c most of it is unproven.james only played well in 4 GAMES.ariza got to get minutes and LB is not the type of coach that likes the young.if frye is on the bench, it will be b/c LB doesnt want him to play a lot(i mean make him a starter)if rose comes off the bench, i will be surprised since LB likes vets that hustle, and rose can hustle on rebounds for som1 of his size.Lee, i really dont know if hes as good as some fans say he is.
and how u supposed to know if bury will play pg or sg.LB might run this team like he did w/the sixers(hav a small,fast, scorer at sg)
btw:RJ does not play lazy D.i saw the nets games he was playin in the beginning, and he looked good offensively and defensively, despite cauin so many turnovers.Qrich biggest ability is to shoot, and make some low post moves, but hes not that athletic and fell apart durin the playoffs last year.
also, dont underestimate krstic.he had a different situation then curry.he was 3rd or 4th string when it came to bigs on the nets, then a decent starter after the vc trade, but then improved after the allstar break.and even tho he went 18 and 8 against a hindered shaq,a hindered shaq is better than at least then 70% of centers in the league.the only reason others think of him as just a big w/ a midrange J is b/c thats how he played shaq.he knew no one could back down shaq, so he made shaq work by tryin to step out and block his jumpers.i seen krstic all of last season, and he does have nifty low post moves and good hands. there is nothin wrong w/ one's low post game if its all about fundamentals.he also got stronger this offseason.
now as for curry, his health is important and when he plays, he can get u at least 16 points per game but a horrible 5-6 rebounds per game.curry i really like b/c he has the strength to back down some strong bigs, and he also has some nifty low post moves.if he learns to rebound better(i give him at least 2yrs to reach 8 rebounds per game), thats when he'll be considered a major threat in the nba today.
and i dont really care if vc only played half a season last year, the raps treated him badly in the beginning b/c he was injured, and more cautious of his health.also , any team is injury prone,RJ was cheap shotted and vc landed awkardly sometimes, but hes more careful and just as dangerous.kidd had surgery last season, actually b4 the season started, thus that is why he missed so many games.krstic was pretty much healthy all season and so was collins(missed only 1 game against the lakers but nets still won it).murray, i agree is injury prone but we have plenty of sg/sf players.zoran's hand was crushed last season, thats why he was out.it wasnt b/c he was dribbling the ball.jeff was healthy last season, and jackson only missed a few games.wat im sayin is that any player can get hurt, dont say just nets players or something like that.the knicks players can get hurt as well.one good example of a diminshed team last season is the pacers.after that fight, their bench was cut a 1/3, and no artest.not to mention JO was out for a while.and yet they still made the playoffs. :banana: 
anything can happen.the winner of the best team in the nj/ny area is never a lock.its just imo, the nets r the safer bet.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> Marbury vs Kidd=KIDD.........Kidd is better if able to stay healthy
> 
> Crawford vs Carter=.CARTER...........Crawford is dump
> 
> ...


omfg :chee: :rofl: 
that was ****ing hilarious and wrong at the same time.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> LOL, you call that a good bench!


i call it good since it is a better bench than last season's bench.next to vc and kidd and krstic, we had nothin.and yet the bench was able to pull thru.i think a bench can only be judged if it can handle certain circumstances.same goes for a startin5.

now i would love to chat some more but im havin dinner. :cheers:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Kristic claim to fame is scoring on Shaq in the finals, he shot in the perimeter, everyone knows he doesn't like to come to the outside and guard centers on the perimeter, thats why guys like Big Z do well against him.

I say let the season tell it and pray to god/allah/the elephant thing/moses/the sun that one of you three guys don't get injured because it's a wrap. Crawford out, Q Rich is in and Ariza starts. Curry out for a game, James is there. Marbury out Nate Robinson fills in, Thats called depth *****es!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Kristic claim to fame is scoring on Shaq in the finals, he shot in the perimeter, everyone knows he doesn't like to come to the outside and guard centers on the perimeter, thats why guys like Big Z do well against him.
> 
> I say let the season tell it and pray to god/allah/the elephant thing/moses/the sun that one of you three guys don't get injured because it's a wrap. Crawford out, Q Rich is in and Ariza starts. Curry out for a game, *James is there*. Marbury out Nate Robinson fills in, Thats called depth *****es!


james! :laugh: :rofl: 
oh my god, that time i actualy laughed out loud.lol.
and as for robinson, hes just a rook, so dont expect half a marbury's skill level to replace him if injured.
and i think Q is better than JC imo.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks will make a 6,7,or 8th seed this year only teams i could see that could have a better record than us are


pacers
pistons
heat
cavs
nets
then come the knicks......


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Kristic claim to fame is scoring on Shaq in the finals, he shot in the perimeter, everyone knows he doesn't like to come to the outside and guard centers on the perimeter, thats why guys like Big Z do well against him.
> 
> I say let the season tell it and pray to god/allah/the elephant thing/moses/the sun that one of you three guys don't get injured because it's a wrap. Crawford out, Q Rich is in and Ariza starts. Curry out for a game, James is there. Marbury out Nate Robinson fills in, Thats called depth *****es!


and krstic was smart enuff to do wat big Z does.every1 knows that taking shaq head on in the low post is not goin to work well.
and dont claim krstic only did well against shaq, other centers and pfs he played against and he still avg good numbers. i mean come on, his situation was so much worse than curry's last season.he still learning english, and had to adapt to a system that had him originally playin as a back up for ZO and ..dum dum dum.....Collins lol.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> knicks will make a 6,7,or 8th seed this year only teams i could see that could have a better record than us are
> 
> 
> pacers
> ...


wat about sixers?i consider them a little better than the knicks if the AI and cwebb combo proves to work.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> wat about sixers?i consider them a little better than the knicks if the AI and cwebb combo proves to work.



everyone else below the 5th seed is a toss up.....sixers will pprobably make the playoffs but dont expect them to be dominate with there young center dalembert, 1 legged PF webber. Igoudola doesnt have a consistent shot.... iverson has to have the ball in his hands the majority of the game but you already know what he is going to put up. there back up center is also very raw S.Hunter.....i just dont think the sixers have the a better depth than the knicks


not counting top 5 every other team is right there with the knicks battling for the last 3 spots


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> 1. Jeff McInnis- your backup PG is a rookie. Jeff McInnis is a proven NBA player with veteran experience, and has proven he can start in this league, and that back problems is nothing more than a sprain. I have chronic back pain, I know what he's going through, and what I go through is worse than what he is going through.


If that injury lingers, then it will be a chronic pain for Nets fans. I'm not going to get all excited over Jeff because if Nate gets the minutes he may give him the business. 



Net2 said:


> 2. Marc Jackson-VC compared him to Charles Oakley, who VC played with in Toronto. Another proven NBA player with veteran experienced who averaged 12 and 5 rebounds. He takes up space and fortifies the front court, plus a great locker room presence.


Vince comparing Marc Jackson to the great Oakman is a certified joke! I understand he is trying to motivate the big man but give me a break. Marc wish he had as much hustle and hardcore D like Oakman. His best years was with G-State, after that he appeared to get lazy. Hopefully for you guys sake he cleans the glass...but last season he average 2.7 RPG. His matchup may be against Rose, Mo, I'm not sure...because I really don't think Frye will get the minutes. You guys forget we also have Antonio Davis so it all depends on LB. 



Net2 said:


> 3. Linton Johnson III- 6-8 guy who could definetly suprise. Even Charley Rosen, the Net hater, said he's going to be good. RealGM said he could be starting PF, while I don't go that far, he will be good.


Don't know much about the kid to comment. 



Net2 said:


> 4. Lamond Murray, veteran who can shoot, looking for a fresh start, and gets one here.


Unless he is going to resurrect his career and play like he did with the Clippers and Cavs, I'm not in the least worried about him.




Net2 said:


> 5. Scott Padgett- http://www.nba.com/games/20050121/HOUNYK/recap.html
> 6. Zoran Plannic- You guys want to talk about how he stinks? He's played fewer than 16 minutes per season in his career. This is his year to show everyone his talent.
> 7. Clifford Robinson-Can't do the things he did early in his career, but he can defend and shoot. Plus, is a big veteran presence.
> 8. Jacque Vaughn- Started some games last year, was very servicable off the bench, played with Kidd at times last year.
> ...


The rest of these guys aren't impressive to say the least. Robinson is close to wheel chair status. Padgett is good for a 3 point shot or two..but averages around 4.9PPG, but his average dips during the playoffs. I would want my bench player to elevate his game during the playoff wouldn't you? 



Net2 said:


> Kidd > Marbury- Kidd is a better passer, floor leader, playmaker, and rebounder. Marbury can score, but he's not the PG that Kidd is.


Love Kidd's passing game, but his field goal percentage isn't pretty. I also think he lost a step or two last season. With the Steph situation, we still don't know if LB will experiment and move him to the 2 so that's debateable. Keep in mind that even though Steph hated LB during the Olympics he elevated his game toward the end. Hopefully we can see the same results during the season. 



Net2 said:


> Carter > Crawford- Carter dominated the second half of the season. And you only wish he could turn out to be a cancer, that's your only hope.


My concern is his health, I'm a fan but he is a tad injury prone. I don't think he got the name Vininjury for nothing. Carter got a bad rep with Toronto and I also never heard Knick fans calling him a cancer, wrong board. See Raptors. Either way Vince will win this matchup. 



Net2 said:


> Jefferson = Qrich- I like this matchup, both are good athletes, both can score, it should be a great matchup.


We suppose to see Q's post game, because he complained that the Suns didn't use him right. I still give Richardson the edge because he has a better offensive arsenal than Q. 



Net2 said:


> Collins > Frye- OH MY GOD!!! HE'S PICKING COLLINS OVER FRYE!! You damn right I am. Sure, Frye's a better scorer, but can he defend like Collins can? I don't know, he's a rookie, we'll find out though. Hasn't even played a game yet, this pick is based solely on potental, not on proven game experience.


Who said Frye was starting? Either way, we have power forwards because we have a whole heap at them to throw at Collins. To me Collins has been skating around the league and folks don't realize how sorry he really is. He isn't athletic..and he has no offensive skills what so ever. My goodness you guys act like he is the truth! I think Nets fans overrate this guy way too much. He is lucky he is still in the league..right alongside his twin. 



Net2 said:


> Krstic < Curry- Curry's the better player right now, but Krstic averged 18 and 8 in the playoffs as a rookie! I think Krstic might just be the better player when it is all said and done.


Curry elevated his average to 16 and 5, he has a lot to prove, and I'm sure LB will motivate him to get those rebounds numbers up. He was coming along last year just fine until he was pulled for the possible heart ailment. Kristic has soft hands, he improved greatly during the playoff run. I think defenses will adjust to him this season and play him more aggressively. I don't think he is tough enough he has to be more aggressive. He also does not play great man to man defense. So I'm giving Curry the edge in this match up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> If that injury lingers, then it will be a chronic pain for Nets fans. I'm not going to get all excited over Jeff because if Nate gets the minutes he may give him the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RJ right?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> everyone else below the 5th seed is a toss up.....sixers will pprobably make the playoffs but dont expect them to be dominate with there young center dalembert, 1 legged PF webber. Igoudola doesnt have a consistent shot.... iverson has to have the ball in his hands the majority of the game but you already know what he is going to put up. there back up center is also very raw S.Hunter.....i just dont think the sixers have the a better depth than the knicks
> 
> 
> not counting top 5 every other team is right there with the knicks battling for the last 3 spots


i agree, but tell all that to a sixers fan, and they will explode and argue more than a net and knick fan do lol.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

every1 has their own opinions of teams i guess, the season series and record r the only ways to tell which is better.and playoff success.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> ariza got to get minutes and LB is not the type of coach that likes the young.if frye is on the bench, it will be b/c LB doesnt want him to play a lot(i mean make him a starter)if rose comes off the bench, i will be surprised since LB likes vets that hustle, and rose can hustle on rebounds for som1 of his size.Lee, i really dont know if hes as good as some fans say he is.
> and how u supposed to know if bury will play pg or sg.LB might run this team like he did w/the sixers(hav a small,fast, scorer at sg).


Please please ol please stop saying LB does not play young players. Who else will he go to inuyasha? This entire team has a whole heap of youngins. So guys stop it, that LB does not play rookies is getting a tad old. 



inuyasha232 said:


> and i dont really care if vc only played half a season last year, the raps treated him badly in the beginning b/c he was injured, and more cautious of his health.also , any team is injury prone,RJ was cheap shotted and vc landed awkardly sometimes, but hes more careful and just as dangerous.kidd had surgery last season, actually b4 the season started, thus that is why he missed so many games.


The raps treated him like crap because he was dogging it and wanted to leave. If he had stayed professional and played like he the Vince we all know and love then he wouldn't have had that bad reputation. He even admitted to dogging it, so how do you expect Raptors fans to feel? How can you be more careful when playing basketball? It's a sport, injuries happen. What are they suppose to do where padding on their tush so they don't hurt themselves? Give me a break, if you're injury prone, you're injury prone..nothing you can do it about.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Please please ol please stop saying LB does not play young players. Who else will he go to inuyasha? This entire team has a whole heap of youngins. So guys stop it, that LB does not play rookies is getting a tad old.
> 
> 
> 
> The raps treated him like crap because he was dogging it and wanted to leave. If he had stayed professional and played like he the Vince we all know and love then he wouldn't have had that bad reputation. He even admitted to dogging it, so how do you expect Raptors fans to feel? How can you be more careful when playing basketball? It's a sport, injuries happen. What are they suppose to do where padding on their tush so they don't hurt themselves? Give me a break, if you're injury prone, you're injury prone..nothing you can do it about.


define injury prone?i think of it as som1 who takes the lightest injuries seriously.VC didnt do that much, and i already said hes more wise and careful about how he lands.i watched the raps for the past two seasons, and i know he was doggin it, so dont say i know nothin of this **** that went on.he caves in for one ****ing year and u think he will do it again.r u 100% sure??? he w/ a better team now and has pg like kidd.he has time to rest w/ a good bench loaded w/ sgs.he might dog it in again, but its more unlikely now b/c he has a better team and he is more careful now.

i only say ariza and some other young guys will get restricted minutes at first LB doesnt know wat to expect of them.u guys hav a lot of sgs that can shoot(Q,jc,marbury,penny on some nights,houston if he still has it).and dont forget, not to long ago, LB went as far to say that houston was the best player on the team last year!wtf!?!?!i see the rooks will earn their playin time after the preseason or 1/3 point of the season. and as for the bigs, not all the bigs r rooks either(curry,rose,AD,taylor).the only rook i see on ur team gettin major minutes from the beginning of the season is nate and probably ariza.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> define injury prone?i think of it as som1 who takes the lightest injuries seriously.VC didnt do that much, and i already said hes more wise and careful about how he lands.i watched the raps for the past two seasons, and i know he was doggin it, so dont say i know nothin of this **** that went on.he caves in for one ****ing year and u think he will do it again.r u 100% sure??? he w/ a better team now and has pg like kidd.he has time to rest w/ a good bench loaded w/ sgs.he might dog it in again, but its more unlikely now b/c he has a better team and he is more careful now.


Read the post correctly did I say you didn't know what went on during the Raptors fiasco? If you drive to the lane for a lay up you can get hurt. I don't care what you do..it's a sports and people get hurt in sports. It's just that he has a reputation for being hurt time and time again. That's the point I'm trying to make so why over analyze? 



inuyasha232 said:


> i only say ariza and some other young guys will get restricted minutes at first LB doesnt know wat to expect of them.u guys hav a lot of sgs that can shoot(Q,jc,marbury,penny on some nights,houston if he still has it).and dont forget, not to long ago, LB went as far to say that houston was the best player on the team last year!wtf!?!?!i see the rooks will earn their playin time after the preseason or 1/3 point of the season. and as for the bigs, not all the bigs r rooks either(curry,rose,AD,taylor).the only rook i see on ur team gettin major minutes from the beginning of the season is nate and probably ariza.


Why do you think he said that about Houston inuyasha? LB loves Houston since the the days he won the gold medal with him during the Olympics. They have a great relationship, and that comment is also a motivational weapon for everyone on the team. In order words, if you guys (crawford, Q, Steph) don't get with the program, Allan will be there taking up your minutes. It also pays to have one of the best pure shooters on the league on your team.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Read the post correctly did I say you didn't know what went on during the Raptors fiasco? If you drive to the lane for a lay up you can get hurt. I don't care what you do..it's a sports and people get hurt in sports. It's just that he has a reputation for being hurt time and time again. That's the point I'm trying to make so why over analyze?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think he said that about Houston inuyasha? LB loves Houston since the the days he won the gold medal with him during the Olympics. They have a great relationship, and that comment is also a motivational weapon for everyone on the team. In order words, if you guys (crawford, Q, Steph) don't get with the program, Allan will be there taking up your minutes. It also pays to have one of the best pure shooters on the league on your team.


i thought he meant houston was the best player on the team last season(when he played and stuff.)
friends? :cheers: 
or foes?lol :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i thought he meant houston was the best player on the team last season(when he played and stuff.)
> friends? :cheers:
> or foes?lol :curse:


\

Hmm well I like to admit that I'm a H20 homer. Hey, at least I tell the truth. To be honest with you a healthy Houston is the best player on the team, he is just a defensive liability. Trust me inuyahsa, I debate people to the ground but I never take it personal. That's what message boards are all about. It's all in good fun. :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> \
> 
> Hmm well I like to admit that I'm a H20 homer. Hey, at least I tell the truth. To be honest with you a healthy Houston is the best player on the team, he is just a defensive liability. Trust me inuyahsa, I debate people to the ground but I never take it personal. That's what message boards are all about. It's all in good fun. :cheers:


i meant not to make no one mad. sorry if i did. :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

anyways, these two will be the top two in the atlantic. dont know which will be first.unless philly has somthin to say.damn, this should have been netsvsknicksvs sixers thread.the top 3 of the division.lol.i bet this thread would have reached 6 pages or more by now if sixers and nets and knicks fans argued on one thread.lol


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> knicks will make a 6,7,or 8th seed this year only teams i could see that could have a better record than us are
> 
> 
> pacers
> ...


a wise post, you and the sixers should have quite a battle for second though.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> anyways, these two will be the top two in the atlantic. dont know which will be first.unless philly has somthin to say.damn, this should have been netsvsknicksvs sixers thread.the top 3 of the division.lol.i bet this thread would have reached 6 pages or more by now if sixers and nets and knicks fans argued on one thread.lol


oooh a triple threat argument, i implore you to make one on the general boards, nuetral territory


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

there are so many false statements in this thread . . . . here if you want a real answer as to who is better, post this up in the GENERAL FORUM and see what you get . . . . i have a feeling you'll see the nets are better, so post it in General okay


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> there are so many false statements in this thread . . . . here if you want a real answer as to who is better, post this up in the GENERAL FORUM and see what you get . . . . i have a feeling you'll see the nets are better, so post it in General okay


I don't get it? When you guys have your little nets vs knicks thread in your nets board no one complains. Just because a Knick fan made up one you say post in the general board? That is a major double standard.

The Nets have triple the members than the Knicks have on this board, so you guys aren't fooling anybody.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> there are so many false statements in this thread . . . . here if you want a real answer as to who is better, post this up in the GENERAL FORUM and see what you get . . . . i have a feeling you'll see the nets are better, so post it in General okay


ill put it up tommorrow on the general board, but with no poll.lets just talk about the teams,their strengths/weaknesses...u know the usual stuff.last time i put up a poll, only a few people stated why they think nets/knicks/sixers r the best.i knew a couple of guys there, and they said they voted nets b/c a majority of the votes were goin to the nets.they really had no good reason.thats why im not puttin up a poll. the thread on the general board will be tomorrow(oct.12)in the morning.cant really say the time b/c we might be postin from all over the country


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

obviously the general consensus will be the nets are better. 

mostly because everyone on this website hates stephon marbury...think that jerome james was a big loss for seattle and a stupid signing for the knicks...Larry cant coach Marbury...but he can coach iverson....sweetney was an overrated fatty for NY, now hes a better player in the post then curry when we traded him. right....

they just dont like us


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> obviously the general consensus will be the nets are better.
> 
> mostly because everyone on this website hates stephon marbury...think that jerome james was a big loss for seattle and a stupid signing for the knicks...Larry cant coach Marbury...but he can coach iverson....sweetney was an overrated fatty for NY, now hes a better player in the post then curry when we traded him. right....
> 
> they just dont like us


ouch. so much anger in you.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i find the nets to be the better team the the gap isn't that wide at all.

the nets have essentially 5 players worthy of real time right now(Mcinnis Vince kidd rjeff and krstic) and i'm not counting wright yet because i didn't care much for his game in summer league, although i think he will be a player eventually.

the rest collins marc jax,planinic, vaughn, cliffy padget, murray to me are very flawed nba players who are overrated by nets fans in my opinion.

for instance a quick look at 82games.com shows that curry actually is a significantly better man defender than collins, team defense to me is sketchy collins help can be subject to scrutiny , +/- stats are warped because there is were no good post defenders on the nets at all last season , while curry's main backup was tyson chandler who was a defensive machine and also antonio davis who is an exceptional post defender.

i find collins to be a better team defender , and only a slightly better rebounder, and cant really block shots, but he gives a good effort.

the rest are players whom their teams gave away with the exception of zoran who hasn't proven much. even mcinnis technically fits that discription, but he is top bench player/fringe starter quality player , the cavs just went in another direction, because damon jones isn't really any better just a different type of player.

the knicks have far more useful depth. with proven guys like mo taylor AD until proven otherwise malik rose following up ,their primary guys marbury curry crawford Qrichardson, they have some unproven guys but at least 4 of their players(nate , frye david lee ariza and posibly even jackie butler) had a better summer than the nets top young guy wright. they also have a couple of guys who look too old to be of much use like penny and allan houston . They have a decent sized question mark in jerome james , but he is a good defender who can block shots and can finish around the basket, whether or not he becomes the player he showed in the playoffs , is kind of just of an educated guess, but the knicks aren't in that much of a need anymore with curry on board. if he is just a good backupand change of pace defender from curry then thats ok too .

the nets also have the problem of Kidd's declining skills , he is 33 coming off an off year and knee surgery and at 33 , most sane people have to expect more of a decline this upcoming season. Vince is a stud and jefferson is getting better and better, krstic is a player i think he is overrated too, the heat were tailor made for him shaq doesn't defend jumpshooters, it that simple, most teams will put a player on nenad that will at least get a hand in his face. at the end of the season he was a 14 and 7 player i expect him to be consistently that. rjeff's and krstic's improvement might offset kidd's decline.

the knicks main players should all be better this season , both Q and crawford are 25 with improving games. marbury is coming off his best season , curry at 22 is at the brink of being an all star is also coming off of his best season.

the knicks have one of the best coaches if not the best coach in the nba , and are coming off of a coaching mess last season, that alone should be 10 wins at least. Frank is good too , he should keep the nets playing the same as last year.

the knicks could bust out and win like 55 games but they realistically are a 45-48 win team the nets reasonably are about 50-53


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I don't get it? When you guys have your little nets vs knicks thread in your nets board no one complains. Just because a Knick fan made up one you say post in the general board? That is a major double standard.
> 
> The Nets have triple the members than the Knicks have on this board, so you guys aren't fooling anybody.


1) We have Nets vs. every team in the NBA posts to see how we fair against the other teams
2) I just suggested to post it in the General Board to see wat everyone else thinks
3) We're not trying to fool anybody, at least im not


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 1) We have Nets vs. every team in the NBA posts to see how we fair against the other teams
> 2) I just suggested to post it in the General Board to see wat everyone else thinks
> 3) We're not trying to fool anybody, at least im not


i hate u chaser b/c u already set up a thread on netsvsknicks in the general forum :curse: 
now every1 there is goin to yell at me b/c i made a netsvsknicksvssixers thread(or at least thats wat they probably do if i made one, im just sayin they will complain b/c u put up a similar thread.lol)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 1) We have Nets vs. every team in the NBA posts to see how we fair against the other teams
> 2) I just suggested to post it in the General Board to see wat everyone else thinks


That's all find and dandy,but the last time I checked their weren't any rules in place stating we couldn't place these type of threads in the Knick forum. This thread will stay up for the duration of the season unless it gets way off topic like it is now.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

alright alright let me settle this. I know all of you are voting for your fav team but thats not what i asked or meant. i meant which team WIll b better this season i didnt ask fo your guys opinion


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> alright alright let me settle this. I know all of you are voting for your fav team but thats not what i asked or meant. i meant which team WIll b better this season i didnt ask fo your guys opinion


The Nets will, 3 major stars, deeper than ever, if everyone stays healthy the division is ours


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> The Nets will, 3 major stars, deeper than ever, if everyone stays healthy the division is ours


Basically what Net2 stated, but also a deeper and more in-depth bench than last year... The Knicks will be right in the running to if they have no injuries just like us.. Also, I just feel that our starters are better than the New York Knicks starters.. the benches are close.. It will be a good matchup but I think in the end the New Jersey Nets will also end up winning the division.. and going into the playoffs as the 3rd seed or 2nd seed if we get lucky in the Eastern Conference.. You guys are looking at the 7th/8th seed, good luck on your season though.. :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i hate u chaser b/c u already set up a thread on netsvsknicks in the general forum :curse:
> now every1 there is goin to yell at me b/c i made a netsvsknicksvssixers thread(or at least thats wat they probably do if i made one, im just sayin they will complain b/c u put up a similar thread.lol)


lol .... sorry


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> That's all find and dandy,but *the last time I checked their weren't any rules in place stating we couldn't place these type of threads in the Knick forum.* This thread will stay up for the duration of the season unless it gets way off topic like it is now.


i dont remember ever saying that you couldn't post a thread like this in this forum . . . ?
i just stated why there was one in our forum


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> lol .... sorry


it ok, ill make sure to put up a netsvsknicksvssixer thread b4 the season starts.not now b/c im waitin till ur thread gets borin


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> i dont remember ever saying that you couldn't post a thread like this in this forum . . . ?
> i just stated why there was one in our forum


Do me a favor..stay on topic, and stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> it ok, ill make sure to put up a netsvsknicksvssixer thread b4 the season starts.not now b/c im waitin till ur thread gets borin


Please stay on topic as well. If you guys want to discuss threads you will like to make please use your private message box. Hopefully this is the last time I have to say this.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Please stay on topic as well. If you guys want to discuss threads you will like to make please use your private message box. Hopefully this is the last time I have to say this.


i pmed him but it took him too long for him to respond.


anyways, the real question is.......who is more foul prone?collins or james?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Do me a favor..stay on topic, and stop beating a dead horse.


k. . . . back on topic . . . i say the nets win the season series 3-1
(ps. inuyasha . . . i didn't get any pm's)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> k. . . . back on topic . . . i say the nets win the season series 3-1
> (ps. inuyasha . . . i* didn't get any pm's*)


??? oh well.
i still think nets r better.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

i want the knicks to do good this year....so when they play the nets i can have a real reason to boo........unlike the past few years when we ran you guys off the court..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NEWARK NETS said:


> i want the knicks to do good this year....so when they play the nets i can have a real reason to boo........unlike the past few years when we ran you guys off the court..


Below you will find the beginning of this post, and the topic. Keep the baiting under control.



BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Whoever people are True Nets, and knicks fans, they will keep this thread going. Who will be better this season, why, and who will be the MVP(s) on the teams?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NEWARK NETS said:


> i want the *knicks to do good this year*....so when they play the nets i can have a real reason to boo........unlike the past few years when we ran you guys off the court..


but they r good this year but if those questions like the "what ifs" come true, then say bye bye knick season.but then again, every team has its "what ifs", but no offense, knicks hav some more "what ifs" than other teams in the league.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

what if Vince Carter, Jason Kidd or Richard Jefferson gets injured?

What if someone finds Lawrence Frank's pot of gold and the leprechaun is sent away for ever?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> What if someone finds Lawrence Frank's pot of gold and the leprechaun is sent away for ever?




LMFAO!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> what if Vince Carter, Jason Kidd or Richard Jefferson gets injured?
> 
> What if someone finds Lawrence Frank's pot of gold and the leprechaun is sent away for ever?


1. What if Stephon Marbury, Quentin Richardson, or Jamal Crawford get injured? What if Eddy Curry has heart problems? 

2. Go ahead and laugh, but he's the next great coach, nobody out works or out prepares him. He is an excellent X's and O's guy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> 2. Go ahead and laugh, but he's the next great coach, nobody out works or out prepares him. He is an excellent X's and O's guy.


Jeff Van Gundy is one of the hardest working coaches in the league in my opinion. Saying he is the next great coach is a stretch. When I think of great I think of Phil, Red, LB, Pop, Riles to name a few.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Jeff Van Gundy is one of the hardest working coaches in the league in my opinion. Saying he is the next great coach is a stretch. When I think of great I think of Phil, Red, LB, Pop, Riles to name a few.


agreed, i dont think frank is at the same level as those coaches u mentioned.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

The only thing I have to say is that the kincks are horribly being underrated and undervalued all across this website, if people would sit down a take a look at their roster a personal they would see that the knicks have a very formidable roster, that with the right amount of chemistry and hard-work will be able to do considerable amount of damage if not this season, the next one. With that being said, the Nets are obviously the better team as of now, simply because they are proven, but do not sleep the knicks are not far behind, and anyone who thinks other wise is lying to themselves.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> agreed, i dont think frank is at the same level as those coaches u mentioned.


Not now, but he has the potental to be one of the great ones, he's a student of the game, I'm really high on him.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Not now, but he has the potental to be one of the great ones, he's a student of the game, I'm really high on him.


when frank brings a title to a team as a head coach, thats when i will compare him to LB,Phil etc...
but i like the comparison of him and van gundy(the rockets coach :biggrin: )


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> when frank brings a title to a team as a head coach, thats when i will compare him to LB,Phil etc...
> but i like the comparison of him and van gundy(the rockets coach :biggrin: )


I'm not comparing them right now, but *eventually*, Frank could be one of the good ones.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> The only thing I have to say is that the kincks are horribly being underrated and undervalued all across this website, if people would sit down a take a look at their roster a personal they would see that the knicks have a very formidable roster, that with the right amount of chemistry and hard-work will be able to do considerable amount of damage if not this season, the next one. With that being said, the Nets are obviously the better team as of now, simply because they are proven, but do not sleep the knicks are not far behind, and anyone who thinks other wise is lying to themselves.



well said.

i am very willing to wait and read a bunch of excuses on why the knicks are better next year ...it apparently will have nothing to do with their overrated and overpaid roster , their overrated coach and flat out incompetent GM who makes nothing but moves that have helped the team (except for resigning vin baker ....i cant defend spending the MLE on him.)...what will the reasons be i wonder ...

Maybe they will blame Kadeem Hardison I saw that movie The 6th man and as a ghost he was very helpful in making that team a winner.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by *NYKBaller*
> 
> Do you read what you type? The team hasn't changed drastically from last season? Do you even look at our roster? Eddy Curry is a center and a true one at that not some perimeter shooting center like Nenad Kristic. *Curry will eat your weak frontcourt up like fried chicken*. Sweetney and Kurt Thomas are better


I dont think fried chicken is good for a man with the condition of Curry.......


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> I dont think fried chicken is good for a man with the condition of Curry.......


that was wrong of u to say.  :curse: :upset: :whatever: 
i may think the knicks r not as good, but i dont do cheap shots on a guy w/ a heart condition.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

its true though. A heart condition doesnt really call for a fried chicken meal. At the time i didnt realize the extent of the statement, and for that Knick Fans and Eddy Curry, i am sorry  please do not take it the wrong way. I do expect them to be a playoff team, sixth seed at best.


----------

